# Apple seeks additional $707 million against Samsung



## rider (Sep 22, 2012)

*www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2011/06/11x0419nsgs.jpg

In a court filing late Friday night Apple has requested the court enhance the $1.05 billion in damages a jury awarded it from Samsung for their patent lawsuit in California. FOSS Patents' Florian Mueller has a breakdown of the figures, revealing that Apple has chosen to seek enhancement just on what the jury deemed "willful" patent infringement to the tune of $135 million (less than the 3x amount it could have pursued) plus an additional $400 million for infringement of trade dress. That adds up to $1,756,455,218 it's now seeking from Samsung, plus, as Reuters reporter Dan Levine notes, the expected request for permanent injunctions. That could cover more than the products mentioned in the lawsuit, as Mueller also points out Apple is asking for an injunction against other products with similar features, which could extend to devices like the Galaxy S III. As usual, it's all still far from over and the figures could change, but Samsung is probably just hoping Apple's lawyers use iOS 6 Maps for their next trip to the courtroom.

Source: Engadget


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 22, 2012)

This is getting interesting.


----------



## rider (Sep 22, 2012)

Apple 2 - 0 Samsung


----------



## gameranand (Sep 23, 2012)

This is just too much. Let sammy sue apple too. Payback is a ***** ain't it.


----------



## masterkd (Sep 23, 2012)

Apple is trying to be total monopolist..when it sees android is a threat it is trying to kick android out from one the few countries it have good market(read: actual and only market)..please just try to find out how much actual apple innovation in iPhone 5 or iOS 6..as a mobile application developer I have been using an apple 4s for quite some time..and as an user I admit iphone sucks in most cases (definitely not all) against android..only if google could do something for its fragmentation, android would have been far ahaead!!


----------



## Tech&ME (Sep 23, 2012)

I can understand @masterkd,

But still see the Apple iPhone 5 sales figures. Apple innovates and android cheats them. 

Why can't Android makers think of innovating ??

Samsung ad which talks about the specs comparison between SIII and iPhone 5 is just baseless.  You hide apple features from the list and call your phone as better is just too much !!


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 23, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> Why can't Android makers think of innovating ??



Cause, android devs don't give a sh!t about market, otherwise android would have been paid OS and so is the all other apps just like iOS.


----------



## masterkd (Sep 23, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> I can understand @masterkd,
> 
> But still see the Apple iPhone 5 sales figures. Apple innovates and android cheats them.
> 
> ...



Really?? apple innovates and android cheats them?? or  Steave Jobs haunts you at night?? notification bar was android innovation afaik..maps was google innovation..and sales figures always is not all of the story..tell me why android have bigger (in volume) market than apple..also please make a list of the features apple really innovated all by themselves in iPhone 5..list is not going to be big!!

let me give you few small examples..for a smartphone iphone 4s doesn't even have a feature to get details of a picture..i need to get my carrier's approval to make a hotspot in my phone (really?? this sucks..which took me one whole weekend before i can make hotspot in an iphone)..i need to connect my phone to a pc and use an app to configure mobile data settings if I have an unlocked version(I mean WTH..I thought this was a smartphone)..please don't tell me now android cheated all these features from iphone!!


----------



## Tech&ME (Sep 24, 2012)

masterkd said:


> .also please make a list of the features apple really innovated all by themselves in iPhone 5..list is not going to be big!!



Its not about the list being big or small, its about innovation in design, hardware, and of course software.


masterkd said:


> *i need to get my carrier's approval to make a hotspot in my phone*



Internet tethering is carrier based. All carriers does not have the backend to support such technology and specially in India. Your network provider must have disabled it by default. Don't blame Apple for everything. This is not a common feature that everyone will use it so the carrier in question might have felt it appropriate to disable it.

This save a lot of things for the carrier.

And yes Apple does things a bit differently, you cannot customize your Mac OS X or iOS without being geeky! And geek knows exactly what to do. [ this also save apple unnecessary tech support incidents ]


----------



## webgeek (Sep 24, 2012)

Clash of the titans continues


----------



## masterkd (Sep 24, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> Its not about the list being big or small, its about innovation in design, hardware, and of course software.



so according to you even if they publish a huge list of new features..it doesn't matter if the list of innovation actually made by themselves is really short..i am kinda lost..we were talking about innovation..right??

and its not about how much you can customize and I don't think i have mentioned anything on customization..but under all these alleged innovation apple have iphone doesn't have many basic features a smartphone should have.

I admit apple was an innovation guru when it thrashed microsoft and it was when it launched the first actual smartphone but today apple's innovation reached stagnancy..apple is just a dirty monopolist now!!


----------



## Tech&ME (Sep 24, 2012)

^^
Ya you are lost !! That's correct.

Either you don't know anything about Apple or you just want to ignore them. 

Tell me what Innovation Android made ? Maps ?

To clarify some of the things people think Android or Google brought to the world :

1. Notification, ok Growl was on OS X in 2006 ---- admitted.

2. Screen Resolution --- they did tried to get higher resolution screen but could not get it to the level of Apple's Retina Display.

3. FB and social integration, huh ? it took ages for google to integrate that.


----------



## nipunmaster (Sep 24, 2012)

lets right now forget about these two, and see the innovations about the new and great Lumia 920!!!


----------



## RCuber (Sep 24, 2012)

sooner or later.. this thread is gonna get locked


----------



## rider (Sep 24, 2012)

RCuber said:


> sooner or later.. this thread is gonna get locked



why? this is a tech news thread what's wrong with it?


----------



## RCuber (Sep 24, 2012)

^^ you will come to know


----------



## rider (Sep 24, 2012)

RCuber said:


> ^^ you will come to know



oh! you mean apple vs samsung war?


----------



## masterkd (Sep 24, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> ^^
> Ya you are lost !! That's correct.
> 
> Either you don't know anything about Apple or you just want to ignore them.



yes you are right..I'm lost!!

Apple is the only one who invents and other only copies..sorry..my bad!!


----------



## Flash (Sep 24, 2012)

Seems thread is going towards iOS vs Android!

$707 million is unfair!
If Apple patents all of the basic-touch-screen features and sues everyone, how the hell did other phonemakers make touchphones?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Sep 24, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Seems thread is going towards iOS vs Android!
> 
> $707 million is unfair!
> If Apple patents all of the basic-touch-screen features and sues everyone, how the hell did other phonemakers make touchphones?



they bought them patent rights. or they just developed a new technology. ? :O



Gearbox said:


> Seems thread is going towards iOS vs Android!
> 
> $707 million is unfair!
> If Apple patents all of the basic-touch-screen features and sues everyone, how the hell did other phonemakers make touchphones?



this makes for an interesting read : *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touchscreen and so does this : *gizmodo.com/5814430/apple-now-owns-the-patent-on-your-smartphones-touchscreen



Tech&ME said:


> ^^
> Ya you are lost !! That's correct.
> 
> Either you don't know anything about Apple or you just want to ignore them.
> ...



Hehehehehehehehe, retina display.... hmm.. 

*www.zeta.net/apples-beautiful-retina-display-the-ugly-truth/ 

 after reading this i bet you watch only full uncompressed Blu-ray videos on your iPad? or MAC 

oh and did i miss something ? i also meant read this please *www.cultofmac.com/173702/why-retina-isnt-enough-feature/

oh and maybe this *www.idownloadblog.com/2012/05/29/native-ipad-3-games-analysis/

@Tech&Me sorry to upset you buddy but the truth is that apple is the new face of the Jewish monopolist, and no i am not racist nor am i linked to Hitler. Apple has a clear view in mind - just how to make more and more and no it is not taking into account - quality , serviceablility and longevity. According to apple you guys are just banks which grow and they expect you to buy a new product every 6 months.


----------



## amjath (Sep 25, 2012)

OFF Topic: Check out the ebay link below, these guys are selling iphone 5 for huge amount

280976731782, 251156735814, 251156736092 | eBay

16GB version has 7 sold WTF


----------



## RCuber (Sep 25, 2012)

LMFAO!!! with that amount one can actually go to england and buy the phone..


----------



## Flash (Sep 25, 2012)

RCuber said:


> LMFAO!!! with that amount one can actually go to england and buy the phone..



In that eBay link (_64GB-1,05,990/-), _its showing '1 SOLD'. 
WTH!


----------



## amjath (Sep 26, 2012)

16gb version is now 31 sold see the purchase history are they really buying it or they are only fake accounts
eBay India Item Purchase History

one guy bought 3 iphones


----------



## Flash (Sep 26, 2012)

^ He must be another seller then!
Buying it from one and selling to another with more price.

Coming back to the topic, Whats sammy's official reaction to this 707$ million seek by Apple?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 26, 2012)

Apple needs more money so for that another sue to samsung...


----------



## amjath (Sep 27, 2012)

I desperately what to see Samsung suing Apple On lte patents but I don't see it is happening anytime soon

I dont want go off topic but I desperately want to post it here.

Found this on a disqus discussion couldn't stop laughing 

*mediacdn.disqus.com/uploads/mediaembed/images/352/1995/original.jpg


----------



## Assassin05 (Sep 29, 2012)

amjath said:


> I desperately what to see Samsung suing Apple On lte patents but I don't see it is happening anytime soon
> 
> I dont want go off topic but I desperately want to post it here.
> 
> ...



Lol'd at that Pic....
Anyways i dont think that Samsung will sue Apple.... They have some Dignity....

And Iphone 5 64 GB = 1 lakh+....


----------



## audiophilic (Sep 29, 2012)

Samsung. Designed for humans. Not monkeys.


----------



## Anish (Sep 29, 2012)

I had some respect to apple. But that faded due to this unethical behavior of apple. 
I had a plan of buying a apple notebook one day. But I am leaving that thought.


----------



## funskar (Sep 30, 2012)

Assassin05 said:


> Lol'd at that Pic....
> Anyways i dont think that Samsung will sue Apple.... They have some Dignity....
> 
> And Iphone 5 64 GB = 1 lakh+....



Iphone 5 64 GB cost's 77k


----------

